# Power Breakfast



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Every morning now I take a heaping tablespoon of fresh pollen, tablespoon of fresh honey and put in a big handled cup then fill with hot water, then a slice of whole wheat bread with peanut butter and covered with sprinkled on pollen---this a real power breakfast for sure! Try it!


----------



## rache (Jun 22, 2006)

the first time i read this, i thought you stuffed the bread and the peanut butter in the cup, too. mmm, stewy.

i'm sticking with my cocoa puffs.


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

Just for a change, try olive virgin oil and honey instead of peanut butter and pollen.
It is a classic breakfast from the Imperial Rome times.


----------

